

Reddit's Anti-Spamming Policy Is Counterproductive - mgertner
http://blog.salsitasoft.com/reddits-anti-spamming-policy-is-counterproductive/

======
paulhauggis
The users on Reddit hate business and any sort of marketing. They don't seem
to understand how much it takes to run Reddit servers.

If you like any site too much(even if it's not yours), you will be accused of
being a "shill".

